# What should I learn in order to make...



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey all, I have a collection of media that I would love to have a program made that enables me to sort through it all and then play what I want.

The thing is I would want to be able to select a couple of choices, and then it would filter the media down to what I want, I select one of the option, it would tell me some stuff about it, and then give me the option to play/view it.

For example, for some films, I select the genre, and it would list all films in the genre, and then I would select one from the list, it would tell me the plot outline, when it was released, who is in it, that kind of thing, and then I could hit the play button and it would open said film up in VLC for me to watch. 

Now does this make any sense to you people that actually know what your on about.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2011)

My friend did a program to rip the details off IMDB and instead of a list of all the films it only show the ones he had. He is not willing to share because that is illegal, even I don't get the dibs >.>


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

No I don't want to discuss anything illegal here.

But like for the boxset of ER that I have just ripped, I was to select Drama, and then it would show ER in the list of all those belonging to the genre drama. I select ER, and it tells me a bit about it, then I hit play.

Or something like that. I know that ER is a bad example because of all the episodes but I just wanted to give an idea...


----------



## digibucc (Aug 20, 2011)

shitty friend 

i would be very interested white lotus....  i have a ton of recorded tv shows and such transferred to hdd, i have been looking for a program as you describe for awhile.  all i find either doesn't classify them or doesn't have links to media files or it's just crap.

my first thought would be to look into xbmc.  maybe you could develop a plugin easier than an entire program.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

I have no idea what XBMC is...

TO GOOGLE!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2011)

xbox media center?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

Well XBMC looks like it's exactly what I want.

Well who knew that existed. Will give it a try tomorrow, too late now.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 20, 2011)

This program has almost everything you need:
http://www.collectorz.com/movie/


----------



## digibucc (Aug 21, 2011)

i did come across that one, but personally i don't like it.  it's sorting wasn't actually that good and the layout was horrible.

a plugin for xbmc would be perfect. it may even exist, idk.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2011)

I did a search and this looks good, but I didn't research it.

http://www.myfilms.co.il/


----------

